# My girl Maggie



## gman

Our golden, Maggie saw the vet yesterday and she has several enlarged lymph nodes. The vet did a FNA on two of the lymph nodes to send to a pathologist for examination. The vet, though non-committal looked at the slides and said that they looked suspicious. Maggie has been losing weight and not eating for the past two weeks. The first vet we took her to, ran all of the necessary blood tests but could not make a diagnosis. That is when we decided to get a second opinion. She will be undergoing an ultrasound this afternoon and we expect the results from the pathologist tomorrow. We are almost 100% sure that she has lymphoma. She is six years old and the love of our lives. I have started doing research on lymphoma and came across this forum as a source of both information and comfort. I am also researching chemo options, but I do not know how to proceed at this point. When I have an update, I will post. BTW, her WBC and platelet counts are both below normal as well as her absolute lymphocyte count


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so sorry to hear you think she has lymphoma, I do hope it is something else.
Let us know what the results are.
If it does turn out to be lymphoma, I would get a consult with an oncology vet if they have one in your area.
here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html is a good thread about lymphoma


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry that you think this is what she has  we will keep our fingers crossed for you.

You'll find lots of advice and useful info on here from people who have gone through this with their dogs. As suggested, have a look at the link the other user sent as Andy is an inspiration to anyone experiencing lymphoma with their golden!


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*

Gman

So glad you found us. Praying for you and Maggie.


----------



## gman

*Worst fears confirmed*

Our worst fears have been confirmed. Maggie has lymphoma with some nodes in her stomach. We now have to wait for the determination of B or T cell.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I am so very sorry!


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*

Gman

I am so very sorry. Dborgers on here, his dog Andy went through chemo for lymphoma. 
Here is his thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html


----------



## BayBeams

Sending healing thoughts for lots of cherished days....


----------



## OutWest

Glad you found GRF but sorry for the diagnosis. Keep us posted. This ia a very supportive group. And post some pictures of your Maggie when you can. I'd love to see her.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry to read that sweet Maggie has Lymphoma at such a young age. Praying that medical intervention can give her more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

My heart goes out to you and Maggie. As you deal with this situation make sure you post on here. The members here are incredible (not me though) and they will give you fantastic advice on practically everything. If there is an option that your vet has not mentioned, trust me, one of these fine people will let you know.

Praying for both of you. GO MAGGIE!!!!

Pat


----------



## Aislinn

I'm so sorry! Your both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gman

*A pic of Maggie with her best friend Casper*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to hear this news about Maggie, she's a beautiful girl. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and her.


----------



## gman

*Bath time for Maggie*


----------



## gman

*Time for a rest*


----------



## Hali's Mom

She's a beautiful girl and you have my best thoughts and wishes as you travel this path.


----------



## OutWest

Awww... She's a beautiful girl with such sweet face. Keep us posted on how she's doing.


----------



## gman

*Ultrasound results*

We got the ultrasound results- cancer in her spleen, liver and mesentary, which the vet said is common for this type of cancer. Her WBC is too low to start chemotherapy. We still do not know if she has B or T cell. If we opt for chemo, assuming she is healthy enough to tolerate it, we were thinking of going with the single drug Doxorubicin therapy. Does anybody have any experience with the effectiveness of this drug. Thank you.


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*

GMAN

MAGGIE is a beautiful girl and I love her pictures!!
Wish I had some wisdom to offer with the chemotherapy, but I don't.
Will be praying for her.


----------



## Jennifer1

Maggie is beautiful!
I don't know much about lymphoma. Doxorubicin is a common chemo used for hemangiosarcoma and many dogs tolerate it really well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Maggie is so beautiful, will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

GMAN

Our boy, Andy, was diagnosed with lymphoma the beginning of December - over 5 months ago. He's doing very well. You wouldn't know there's anything wrong with him. Stage IIIa.

I'd recommend the Madison-Wisconsin 25 week protocol. Except for a reaction to Cyclophosphamide (pills) that Cerenia (an anti-nausea med) took care of, he's having a great quality of life. You wouldn't know he's sick.

The one drug protocols don't provide as long a remission or life expectancy. While the MW is more expensive on the front end, it gets more affordable as time goes on. Andy's doc _thinks_ (I stress 'thinks' because she doesn't know for sure) he came out of remission about a month ago about 5 weeks shy of the end of the MW protocol, he went on another drug called CeeNU (CCNU) that's been working really well. Everything's looking normal.

I'd try to find an actual veterinary oncologist or internist in your area if there is one. If not, your regular vet can administer the various weekly drugs but the doxorubicin.

Yes, the diagnosis is devastating, but there are goldens on this site who lived out their natural lives with T-Cell!! Read about Meggie. Her story is on the main page on "Most Viewed Treads" (right column up top) - 'Lymphoma'. Here's the link:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html

This is not a death sentence. Remember, dogs don't know they're sick. We're taking the 'Carpe Diem' approach; "Seize The Day", and acting like nothing's wrong - doing fun stuff .. swimming, playing, etc. just like we always have.

You can send me a private message if you'd like (I think you have to have 15 posts first). To send a PM click on anyone's name on threads and a pop-down menu appears with 'Send a Private Message' as an option. I'll be happy to message you my cell number and email address if you'd like to chat.

We're here for you. There are several of us here with dogs who have lymphoma.


----------



## dborgers

BTW, GMAN, do NOT start Prednisone _before_ chemo. I've read it makes it less effective.

The do prescribe Prednisone as part of the MW protocol, and it tapers off as the protocol goes on until they take them off of it completely.

Lymphoma is among the most treatable cancers. Don't despair. We were thinking we'd lose Andy by Christmas, but here he is 5 months later enjoying life.

I would recommend you get Cerenia from your vet or oncologist and pretreat before the Cyclophosphamide just in case there's an allergic reaction. Our first oncologist didn't mention it. Even after Andy got so sick it was our regular vet who gave it to us. From that point on when Andy took Cyclophosphamide and we pretreated .. no problems.

Please keep us posted. Hang in there. Like I said, even Meggie - who had T-Cell .. the worst kind - lived over 2 years and for her full natural lifetime, passing away from old age.


----------



## maggie1951

I am so sorry the results were not what you wanted to hear.

Maggie sure looks a lovely girl


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry about the diagnosis for Maggie! Wishing her all the best and good luck!


----------



## gman

*Apocaps*

Anybody have any experience with Apocaps?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry no help from me other than prayers.


----------



## Evie

I have no experience with Apocaps, but I do with lymphoma and I'm so sorry about your Maggie. She's lovely, and only a year older than our golden girl Cory was when she had it last fall. 

I don't know, of course, but I suspect the silence here on the subject of Apocaps may be because folks don't want to disappoint you or take away hope. (Chime in, people, and correct me if I'm wrong?) But the thing is, to treat lymphoma it's either prednisone alone, which does not cure but may give you more time, or chemotherapy, which generally does not cure but does give more time, sometimes a lot more time, than just the prednisone.

Whether Apocaps along with one of those might be helpful is probably something to talk about with your veterinary oncologist.

Again, my sympathies. Whatever you choose, remember that she isn't afraid or sad and doesn't know she's sick. That's a part of being a dog, one of many, really, that I wish we humans could share.

Best wishes.


----------



## gman

*Apocaps*

In theory, at least, the Apocaps should have a positive response in killing cancer cells  In the 80's and early 90's I did quite a lot of research on natural compounds (flavonoids) and the results were excellent in vitro (in the test tube)  However, bioavailability makes these naturally occurring compounds less effective in vivo (in the body), because they are metabolized before they can enter the bloodstream  The makers of Apocaps claim that they have found a way around that issue and hopefully they are telling the truth, because the ingredients in Apocaps certainly have the ability to slow the progression of cancer cell growth


----------



## Evie

That's interesting. Do they offer any research that you could examine? Since you sound as if you might have the right background to be able to evaluate it.

I do have the sense that if Apocaps were better than the traditional methods of rxing lymphoma, that news would be all over the dog world by now.

But then, I have no research of my own to support that feeling, do I? Meanwhile I hope Maggie is doing well?


----------



## gman

Evie said:


> That's interesting. Do they offer any research that you could examine? Since you sound as if you might have the right background to be able to evaluate it.
> 
> I do have the sense that if Apocaps were better than the traditional methods of rxing lymphoma, that news would be all over the dog world by now.
> 
> But then, I have no research of my own to support that feeling, do I? Meanwhile I hope Maggie is doing well?


All they say is that the active ingredients in the Apocaps are delivered using a Trojan Horse methodology. Obviously, how they are doing it would be proprietary as they would not want to share that information with anyone, if it does indeed work. I certainly would not use Apocaps in lieu of traditional chemo, but it could possibly work along with the chemo to be able to lower the amount of toxic chemo chemical required to do the job 

Maggie is not doing well  She refuses to eat- we have to almost force food into her  Unfortunately, it is taking the lab quite some time to determine if she has B or T-cell lymohoma  As soon as we find out we want to start her on chemo if that is an option. Her last CBC on 5/7 came back with low WBC's and platelets- so unless these have increased in a week she would not be able to start chemo, which is why I have initiated Apocaps therapy into her treatment plan.


----------



## gman

*More bad news*

I just found out that Maggie has the T-cell type  We are now checking with vet oncologists to find out what their recommended course of action would be


----------



## dborgers

gman said:


> I just found out that Maggie has the T-cell type  We are now checking with vet oncologists to find out what their recommended course of action would be


GMAN,

Have you read through Meggie's thread? She was a 2 1/2 year survivor of T-Cell lymphoma and passed away from old age.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Maggie girl.


----------



## gman

*Chemo*

Maggie had her first doxorubicin treatment yesterday  Outside of some vomiting and diarrhea she seems to be doing pretty good. Her energy level is very high considering what she went through  She also started prednisone therapy. I am cautiously optimistic at this time, but it was nice to hear her bark and being herself again


----------



## OutWest

Great news. Hoping she continues with the barking, LOL!


----------



## Evie

Great news, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Maggie is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the update. 

Ask them to give you some Cerenia to use before Doxorubicin. Pretreating with it and a couple days aftewards will prevent nausea . $32 for 4 pills, but you only give them 1/2 at a time. My trick to get Andy to take pills is to hide them in a glob of peanut butter on the end of my finger.


----------



## SandyK

Just seeing your post about Maggie. Sorry for her diagnosis, but I was glad to see she started chemo and had a good day!! I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers for many more good days!!


----------



## gman

*Maggie refuses to eat*

Maggie seems to be doing pretty well except that she still refuses to eat. The only food she will eat at all is rotisserie chicken. She will eat a little baby food, but that is about it. I would be a lot happier if we could get some food into her, before she loses any more weight


----------



## Tennyson

Have you tried some canned tripe?
Mick goes nuts when I give it to him. Like others here have said it's like doggie crack.
I put some on the top of his kibble.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Gman, ask your vet about Nutrical. It's a high-calorie paste that you can put into her mouth, easily swallowed and that might keep her energy up. So sorry you and your precious pup are battling this awful disease.


----------



## gman

*Maggie is not doing well*

Maggie is not doing well today  She cannot keep anything down, including water so we are giving her small amounts of water at a time. She is being given an anti-emetic which does not seem to be doing much good. I know that this is probably a side effect of the chemo, but I hope that she gets better soon- she cannot afford to lose any more weight


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending my prayers for sweet Maggie to feel better.


----------



## OutWest

Sending good thoughts to Maggie...


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry to hear about Maggie! I hope she feels better soon so she can eat something and keep it down!


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*

Gman

Please call the vet and maybe they have give Maggie an anti-nausea shot.
Also, there is something they can give dogs to stimulate their appetite.
I am so very sorry Maggie is not feeling well.


----------



## dborgers

GMAN

Yes, like Karen said, go get her a Cerenia shot and some Cerenia tablets so you can pretreat her before the next round. It's the 'gold standard' in anti-nausea. An appetite stimulant would also be a good idea.

It'll take her GI tract a couple days to settle down. Brown rice and rinse off the chicken before feeding it to her. Bland. You might also want to find a couple cans of green tripe. When Andy got so sick the first time someone recommended it. It got him eating again once his GI tract calmed down.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Maggie.


----------



## Evie

Hope Maggie's feeling a little better. And her people, too.


----------



## gman

*Cerenia*

Taking Maggie in to get a Cerenia injection today- hope it works


----------



## HolDaisy

Just sending our prayers to Maggie and hope that she is eating a little better. We know how upsetting it is when they won't eat as this happened to our golden Daisy when she was poorly. Maybe try chicken broth or a little porridge.


----------



## gman

Maggie seems to be doing better today  She is starting to eat a little- as long as we make it a game and throw the food to her  Her activity level is good  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she continues her improvement


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Glad to hear that Maggie is eating a llittle better!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad sweet Maggie is feeling better. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gman

*Today*

Maggie's appetite seems to be getting better since she was put on the Cerenia  Hopefully it will continue when she completes her course of Cerenia in a few days  Thanks for all of the good wishes and prayers


----------



## Evie

Oh, that's great news. Thanks!


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

So glad that Maggie's appetite is better.
Praying for her and you!!


----------



## gman

Maggie continues to eat more each day  However, she is starting to get spoiled with some human food thrown in


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Way to go Maggie girl, eat you food, good girl.


----------



## Evie

That's right, Maggie, wrap 'em around your little toenail.


----------



## gman

She will not let go of her tennis ball- it is constantly in her mouth  I just love watching her play


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad to read Maggie girl is back in action. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gman

Maggie continues to play quite a bit  As a matter of fact we have to slow her down so she doesn't wear herself out  Her appetite is also very good right now  Right now she is panting like crazy waiting for me to throw her tennis ball  Here is hoping she continues her progress :crossfing Taking life one day at a time


----------



## gman

Maggie has started having diarrhea today  Now we have to try and find the cause  It has been almost 2 weeks since the chemo, so I doubt that that is it. She is getting prednisone, but again she has been on it for almost 2 weeks. She is eating just about everything now, so it may be one of the foods she is eating. If I had to guess, I would think that it is the Hills N/D prescription diet that she is eating, but that is only a guess. She is due for her second round of chemo next week Thursday, so I want to get her diarrhea problem solved ASAP  The good news is that she still wants to play with her tennis balls constantly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope it is just temporary, one day thing. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## gman

*Diarrhea continues*

Maggie's diarrhea continues relentlessly  We are giving her pumpkin, rice and an anti diarrhea medication, but nothing seems to be working so far  She gets up every hour during the night to go outside  I hope that the doxorubicin did not cause permanent damage to her intestines  Any suggestions on how to proceed


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so sorry Maggie continue to struggle with potty issues, I just wanted to let you know I am send good thoughts and wishes for many more memory making days with Maggie. Fight pretty girl!


----------



## cgriffin

Have you taken her to the vet for the diarrhea? What did he say?
I would not give the pumpkin, it is more used when a dog cannot poop. You might be making things worse.
You might want to ask the vet about giving her some science diet canine i/d canned. It is a diet for intestinal problems and diarrhea. When my golden was little, he had bouts with diarrhea and that was the only thing that helped him through it. 
Good luck, keeping Maggie in my thoughts!


----------



## KathyL

I'm so sorry to hear about your Maggie. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.
Kathy


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping your girl in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## gman

Maggie is getting better  On Wednesday she goes in for blood work and if everything is okay she will undergo her second chemo treatment on Thursday


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to hear that your girl is doing better. Praying that everything goes well with the 2nd round of chemo.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad she is doing better. Sending more prayers for this week appointments.


----------



## gman

Maggie is doing pretty well right now, playing and eating  She just went for her blood work to see if she can get her second round of chemo tomorrow  The vet does not want to pre-medicate her with Cerenia, but she will be sending the oral Cerenia home with her  The side effects were pretty bad the first time with the vomiting and the diarrhea, so hopefully we can lessen or prevent them this time around  By the way, she gained 3 lbs over the last 3 weeks which is a big improvement over her 5 lb a week weight loss before chemo  Keeping my fingers crossed that she continues to improve


----------



## cgriffin

Great news!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Glad she gained some weight. Hope tomorrow is good day for her. Sending positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that Maggie does better this time with the chemo. I know it has to be so hard to watch her go thru this!


----------



## gman

Maggie had her second chemo treatment yesterday and it went pretty well  The vet said that she seems to be responding positively to the chemo  - greatest news we have heard in awhile  She will not be getting the Prednisone this time around. The only reason she received Prednisone the first time was because she was not feeling very well at the time  She will be starting her Cerenia today to hopefully prevent the nausea and vomiting she had the first time. I am remaining cautiously optimistic about her recovery


----------



## PrincessDi

Very happy to read that Maggie is doing well with the chemo this time! Keeping her in our thoughts that she continues to do well and that she doesn't have any nausea. I know this has been a difficult time for both you and Maggie. I know it is so hard to watch her go thru this!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm glad to read that Maggie chemotherapy has gone well today. Take it easy Maggie and keep eating


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Maggie to fly thru her second chemo treatment with no side effects at all.


----------



## gman

Day 9 since Maggie's second chemo treatment and she seems to be doing pretty well  The only downside is that she is getting too used to chicken and hamburger instead of dog food, but at least she is eating  her activity level is also very good  Hope she keeps this up as she has been a real trooper through this entire ordeal


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

So glad to hear that Maggie is doing well. Will pray for her and you!!


----------



## magiclover

Glad to hear Maggie is feeling well. Prayers for you both that she continues to do well.


----------



## Evie

Yay for Maggie, you go, girl!


----------



## bygcyg

Good news! Enjoy these victories.


----------



## PrincessDi

Great news for Maggie! Hope she continues to do well!


----------



## gman

Maggie had been eating well the last several days, including some dry dog food  However, this morning she regressed to refusing to eat her dog food and only eating a hamburger instead  I hope that it is only a temporary thing. Her activity level is still very good  Does anyone know how many rounds of Doxorubicin treatment she should undergo? We are taking her to a vet that does not do very many chemos. From what I read there should be anywhere from 3 to 6 treatments. She has had 2 already and is due for number 3 next week. Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*

Gman

I am bumping this up for replies for you.
I think maybe Dborgers, Andy's Dad, might know. You can email or pm him.
Have you googled this question?
Praying for Maggie!!


----------



## dborgers

gman,

Andy's doc thinks he has T-Cell too, because of the way it invaded his GI tract. She suspects he came out of remission about Week 21 of the Madison-Wisconsin 25 week protocol, which includes 3 doses of Doxorubicin. 

I read the same thing you did: Doxo (Adriamycin) can only be administered so many times due to possible heart effects. Your vet should know how many times it can be administered as a single agent chemo. We gave Andy CoQ10 to help protect his heart. You can buy it at any drug or grocery store in the supplements aisle.

There's also Elspar (L-Asparaginase) as a rescue drug if Maggie comes out of remission. Quick shot. It put Andy back into remission when it appeared the lymphoma got into his GI tract. He's feeling well and doing a maintenance chemo now that looks like this:

- CeeNU, 60mg every three weeks
- One 20mg Prednisone tab a day
- 2 Denamarin tabs on an empty stomach once a day (liver enzyme/antioxidant)

He's doing very well on it. The tri-weekly dose of CeeNU is $67, the Denamarin about $140 for two boxes (60 tabs- purchased online at IdealPetRX.com, supplement - no prescription required), Prednisone about $20. A liver panel before each dose. We were having the $200 outside lab one done, but Andy's doc recently said he can just do the $19 in-house test. CBC (blood panel) is about $60. Office visit $50. 

Total cost now is about $130 a week for the maintenance chemo. I put his Denamarin on a glob of peanut butter on my finger, the Prednisone in his food (but I make sure he eats it) 

We'll be praying for you. Please keep us updated. We're here for you


----------



## PrincessDi

I have no wisdom to offer, but wanted to say I'm so sorry you are going thru this rollercoaster with Maggie. I know how hard it is.


----------



## OutWest

Sending good thoughts to you and Maggie.


----------



## gman

Tomorrow, Maggie is going in for her third round of chemo with the Doxorubicin  Hopefully all will go well and she will not have many if any ill side effects  We plan on treating her with Cerenia the day after chemo like we did last time  Her appetite and activity level continue to be very good  Please pray for a successful third treatment  Thanks :wave:


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

GMAN

Praying for a successful third chemo treatment for Maggie!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for a successful third treatment. Hugs to sweet Maggie girl.


----------



## gman

Maggie just had her third chemo treatment and seems to be doing pretty well  She was pretreated with a Cerenia shot this time and we will continue with the pills for 4 more days starting tomorrow  She is being a real trooper through all of this and we are very proud of her


----------



## dborgers

Aw, good girl, Maggie 

With the Cerenia she should have any side effects at all. The Doxo should give the cancer a good kick in the rear too. 

All the best


----------



## *Laura*

Good news that Maggie is doing pretty well with this treatment. She's such a sweetie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers and hugs for sweet Maggie. I am glad she is doing well after 3rd treatment.


----------



## dborgers

gman

Have they discussed "maintenance chemo" once the Doxo protocol is done? There are a couple of (relatively speaking) inexpensive chemo drugs to use, depending on which type of lymphoma Maggie has. I posted Andy's protocol earlier in the thread. There's Leukeran/Prednisone for the other type. I read about one dog who lived out his natural lifespan on maintenance chemo. 

Berry's Lymphoma Treatment

I asked Andy's doc about Leukeran. She read the article I linked above and said Berry had the other type of Lymphoma and Leukeran wouldn't be the right drug for Andy.

Cancer's such an unpredictable disease. Some make it a long time, others don't respond as well. Every day's a gift ...


----------



## gman

dborgers said:


> gman
> 
> Have they discussed "maintenance chemo" once the Doxo protocol is done? There are a couple of (relatively speaking) inexpensive chemo drugs to use, depending on which type of lymphoma Maggie has. I posted Andy's protocol earlier in the thread. There's Leukeran/Prednisone for the other type. I read about one dog who lived out his natural lifespan on maintenance chemo.
> 
> Berry's Lymphoma Treatment
> 
> I asked Andy's doc about Leukeran. She read the article I linked above and said Berry had the other type of Lymphoma and Leukeran wouldn't be the right drug for Andy.
> 
> Cancer's such an unpredictable disease. Some make it a long time, others don't respond as well. Every day's a gift ...


Maggie has T-cell lymphoma, so I am quite pleased with how she is doing with the Doxorubicin  We are taking her to a vet that does not have much experience with chemo, so they are not even sure how many Doxorubicin treatments Maggie should get. My research indicates that 5 treatments is the average. As far as maintenance therapy goes, we have no idea on how to proceed at this point, but will keep your advice in mind  Thanks :wave:


----------



## dborgers

Andy's doc told me his last visit she suspects he has T-Cell, not the B-Cell the previous onco said he had. If that's the case, whatever they're doing with Andy is working so far.

With so much information available to even a layman like myself, your vet should be easily able to find the info he/she needs.

Have you read Meggie's thread? She survived T-Cell for years. Here it is:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Maggie girl.


----------



## gman

Maggie is doing pretty well - activity level excellent  eating, very good, except she isn't very interested in eating breakfast ( she would rather play instead), however she eats her dinner  Her only problem right now is her constant licking of her leg, which means wearing the comfy cone most of the time  Next week is when she usually starts with diarrhea so we will have to keep an eye on her  Thanks for the prayers. We really appreciate them :wave:


----------



## PrincessDi

So happy to read that Maggie is continueing to do well. That's wonderful that she was so preoccupied with playing to eat. Continuing to send prayers for you both!


----------



## gman

I just consulted a vet oncologist and he advised stopping the Doxorubicin after the fifth treatment  He also said that there is no concrete proof that maintenance chemo does any good and advised that we just observe her for any recurrence of lymphoma  Sounds like a plan to me :crossfing


----------



## OutWest

I have mine crossed too.

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## dborgers

gman said:


> I just consulted a vet oncologist and he advised stopping the Doxorubicin after the fifth treatment  He also said that there is no concrete proof that maintenance chemo does any good and advised that we just observe her for any recurrence of lymphoma  Sounds like a plan to me :crossfing


I disagree with your vet. You've said they admit they don't know much about chemo .. not even how many doses of Doxorubicin to give, right? So, I wouldn't put a lot of faith in their opinions since they admitted they're lacking in knowledge.

Andy went through the Madison-Wisconsin 25 week protocol but had a relapse at Week 22 (April). Since then he's been on maintenance chemo and is thriving 7 months after his lymphoma diagnosis. You wouldn't know he's sick.

The chemo therapy he's on now is very affordable. $67 for CeeNU (Lomustine), plus blood work and office visit every three weeks , and Denamarin - an anti-oxidant/supplement to protect his liver - which I order online at around $100 for a month's supply. 

Depending on which kind of lymphoma (B or T) from what I've read of lymphoma patients taking either Ceenu or Leukeran pills every three weeks. 

Check out Berry's Story. He survived 2 1/2 years after diagnosis and died of natural causes: 
http://www.dogdoggiedog.com/everyday7.htm

Did they ever determine which lymphoma - B-Cell or T-Cell?


----------



## gman

dborgers said:


> I disagree with your vet. You've said they admit they don't know much about chemo .. not even how many doses of Doxorubicin to give, right? So, I wouldn't put a lot of faith in their opinions since they admitted they're lacking in knowledge.
> 
> Andy went through the Madison-Wisconsin 25 week protocol but had a relapse at Week 22 (April). Since then he's been on maintenance chemo and is thriving 7 months after his lymphoma diagnosis. You wouldn't know he's sick.
> 
> The chemo therapy he's on now is very affordable. $67 for CeeNU (Lomustine), plus blood work and office visit every three weeks , and Denamarin - an anti-oxidant/supplement to protect his liver - which I order online at around $100 for a month's supply.
> 
> Depending on which kind of lymphoma (B or T) from what I've read of lymphoma patients taking either Ceenu or Leukeran pills every three weeks.
> 
> Check out Berry's Story. He survived 2 1/2 years after diagnosis and died of natural causes:
> 1
> 
> Did they ever determine which lymphoma - B-Cell or T-Cell?


Maggie has T-cell lymphoma. This is not the vet that has been giving her the chemo. She has been getting chemo by a vet at the shelter that we adopted her from. This is a vet oncologist who is well respected in his area of expertise


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Praying for Maggie and you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Maggie. Hope she continues to feel well for many months.


----------



## goldilover2650

Big hug to you and maggie. Sounds like she is doing pretty well given the circumstances. Hope she continues on a positive path


----------



## dborgers

gman said:


> Maggie has T-cell lymphoma. This is not the vet that has been giving her the chemo. She has been getting chemo by a vet at the shelter that we adopted her from. This is a vet oncologist who is well respected in his area of expertise


Andy has T-Cell as well.


----------



## Oscar1702

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your baby Maggie


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely continueing to keep Maggie in our thoughts and prayers for much more time that is free of pain!


----------



## dborgers

How is our girl Maggie doing? BTW, sorry I missed the part about your seeing an oncologist rather than the vet who didn't know much about chemo earlier in the thread before I replied. 

Here's to a never ending remission


----------



## gman

dborgers said:


> How is our girl Maggie doing? BTW, sorry I missed the part about your seeing an oncologist rather than the vet who didn't know much about chemo earlier in the thread before I replied.
> 
> Here's to a never ending remission


Maggie is going in for blood work today and hopefully her fourth Doxorubicin treatment tomorrow  Her appetite and activity levels remain very good  Our only concern right now is that she has started getting some brown spots on her abdomen which we will have evaluated by her vet before her chemo


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope blood work was good and Maggie is having her fourth treatment tomorrow. Best wishes and prayers for sweet girl.


----------



## dborgers

gman said:


> Maggie is going in for blood work today and hopefully her fourth Doxorubicin treatment tomorrow  Her appetite and activity levels remain very good  Our only concern right now is that she has started getting some brown spots on her abdomen which we will have evaluated by her vet before her chemo


She's gonna be a rock star survivor. Best to you two today


----------



## gman

Maggie just had her fourth chemo treatment and seems to be doing okay  We will start her on Cerenia tomorrow AM  She continues to be a trooper and we are very proud of her  Only one chemo treatment to go :crossfing


----------



## dborgers

Wishing you a forever remission.


----------



## gman

dborgers said:


> Wishing you a forever remission.


Thanks- everyday we have with her is special  and we are praying for a long healthy remission :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We are all proud of Maggie. There is something about Maggie, there were a few on this forum and all great fighters. I wish your Maggie all the best.


----------



## dborgers

gman said:


> Thanks- everyday we have with her is special  and we are praying for a long healthy remission :crossfing


We'll be praying right along with you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Maggie, hope she is doing well. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## gman

Maggie continues to do well  Her last chemo treatment is scheduled for Aug 9th  We are just praying that she will continue to do well :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am praying too, and she will continue to do well. After all we are talking about Maggie, the fighter.


----------



## Karen519

*G-Man*




gman said:


> Thanks- everyday we have with her is special  and we are praying for a long healthy remission :crossfing


G-Man

I am SO HAPPY for Maggie and you!


----------



## dborgers

gman said:


> Maggie continues to do well  Her last chemo treatment is scheduled for Aug 9th  We are just praying that she will continue to do well :crossfing


We'll be here praying for her right along with you. Go Maggie! You're doing great


----------



## SandyK

Glad Maggie is still doing well!! Continued thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## gman

Maggie just received her 5th and final chemo treatment  Now we are praying for a long and healthy remission for our brave little girl :crossfing


----------



## cgriffin

Happy to hear that! I am keeping my fingers crossed for Maggie!


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying real hard that Maggie is in remission for many years! So good to read good news.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Go Maggie, go Maggie. It will be long, long and healthy remission. Please stop by and share some pictures of sweet Maggie.


----------



## gman

One week since Maggie finished her chemo and all seems to be well , except for her appetite - she only eats what she wants to eat and a little at a time  Hopefully, her loss of appetite is still due to the chemo :crossfing Her activity level is very good and she is still as loveable as ever  I will keep posting a weekly update on how she is doing :wave:


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Maggie seems to be doing well, and hopefully her appetite will improve soon!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very good to read a good update on sweet Maggie! Praying that her appetitie returns and she continues to do well. Can't say how good it is to read of good reports on thi SAD section.


----------



## OutWest

Glad to hear she's tolerating the treatment well. Re: her eating, perhaps she just sees an opportunity for more hamburger...?


----------



## dborgers

> Her activity level is very good and she is still as loveable as ever


Wishing Maggie a long and healthy remission.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for the update. I am glad Maggie is doing well. Hope her appetite is back soon. Please keep us posted. I've just looked her pictures, she is sweetie.


----------



## gman

Maggie is status quo  Her activity level is very good, she is extremely loving and her appetite is still fair to good  Hoping she continues her progress :crossfing


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely praying that she continues to do well and fight!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Best wishes for sweet Maggie. Feel good girl.


----------



## gman

Maggie's appetite is not only not improving, but it is getting worse  It has been almost 3 weeks since her last chemo, and usually by this point after a chemo treatment her appetite is back to normal. I am hoping that this is just a bump in the road, but she is starting to worry me


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Uh, uh Maggie. Maybe you could try tripe, I never knew about that, but it was mentioned here that dogs just love it. Sending positive vibes and prayers for sweet girl.


----------



## gman

Maggie is going to see the vet this week to have her lymph nodes checked. I am praying that everything turns out okay and that for some reason she is becoming a picky eater, but I am very worried right now


----------



## gman

I just felt Maggie's neck and I think I found a very small lump  Also, when she plays, she sometimes yelps when she picks up her toy- same thing she did when she was first diagnosed with lymphoma  I cannot believe that she could possibly be going out of remission already  Please pray for my dear Maggie :crossfing


----------



## love never dies

I just prayed for Maggie. 

Check with your vet when you can. Hang in there. Hugs.


----------



## PrincessDi

very sorry to read that sweet Maggie doesn't have an appetite and you found a lump. Please do try to reach your vet if she isn't seeing him very soon. You could try the green tripe. I have no idea why sometimes they will eat that, but many times they do. Here is a link to find a local store that carries the canned tripe:

Tripett

I'm on my way to light a candle for sweet Maggie and will say many prayers that she is not out of remission and improves.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending positive vibes and prayers, lots of prayers. Please Mag girl do not let that thing come back to you.


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping Maggie in my thoughts! Hugs to the sweet girl.


----------



## gman

We have decided not to take Maggie to the vet and put her through any more torture. We just want to make her as comfortable as we can and eventually give her prednisone when she gets worse. We decided before she started her first chemo, that we would not put her through anything else if the chemo failed, which it apparently has. It is surprising because she seemed to be doing so well after her chemo treatments. We knew the odds were not too good considering she has T-cell, but we were hopeful the way she responded after her first chemo treatment. Thank you for all of your prayers.


----------



## Steadfast

I am so very sorry for the diagnosis and will you and Maggie will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## OutWest

Oh, that's really hard. I know you were hopeful to have her a lot longer. I hope you are able to pamper her and do everything she enjoys in the weeks to come. I will continue sending good thoughts to Maggie,for good times for her, you and your family.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm very sorry the chemo isn't working. Definitely understand what a painful, but unselfish decision you're making. Keeping your girl in our thoughts and prayers that she has more quality time that is free of pain and is well enough to do the things she loves.


----------



## love never dies

Sorry... it has been tough. You did everything the best to Maggie. We witnessed.

Make sure you use prednisone as instructed by your vet. Make sure you aware of the side effect of prednisone and what Maggie and you will be expected... Sometimes, they can control the cancer in some cases, sometimes they hurt aggressive in other cases.

Create tons of memories - keep us posted. There are many here to support and chat with you just so you know.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We are with you and Maggie girl what ever you decide, you know what is the best for her. We know you love her and you will keep her comfortable and pain free. And don't forget to deliver hugs and belly rubs sent over with positive vibes and prayers.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Just know that many of our hearts are with you and your Maggie.

Sending you strength, courage and love.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Mag and praying. Sending my love and hugs to sweet girl. Checked her pictures, she is beautiful.


----------



## love never dies

Thinking of Maggie and you. Hang in there. okay.


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*



gman said:


> We have decided not to take Maggie to the vet and put her through any more torture. We just want to make her as comfortable as we can and eventually give her prednisone when she gets worse. We decided before she started her first chemo, that we would not put her through anything else if the chemo failed, which it apparently has. It is surprising because she seemed to be doing so well after her chemo treatments. We knew the odds were not too good considering she has T-cell, but we were hopeful the way she responded after her first chemo treatment. Thank you for all of your prayers.


GMAN

Praying for Maggie and you. Hold her close.


----------



## dborgers

I'm just so sorry. Cancer is such an insidious and unpredictable disease.

All we can do is seize every day and love on them. We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending love and prayers for sweet Maggie. Hope you have a good day today.


----------



## gman

Maggie is not having a good day today  Took her to Petsmart today for some toys which made her happy  Also took her to the park for a little walk by the water  Now she is just laying around being cuddled  I cannot believe how fast her health is declining  Tramadol seems to be helping with the pain , but it is breaking my heart seeing her like this 
Thanks for the prayers and I will keep you updated :wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers pouring your way. Hey Mag girl, don't give up. We need you here. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PrincessDi

gman said:


> Maggie is not having a good day today  Took her to Petsmart today for some toys which made her happy  Also took her to the park for a little walk by the water  Now she is just laying around being cuddled  I cannot believe how fast her health is declining  Tramadol seems to be helping with the pain , but it is breaking my heart seeing her like this
> Thanks for the prayers and I will keep you updated :wave:


I'm very sorry that you see her declining. Tramadol affects both dogs and people different ways. Some people can't tolerate it, because it makes them nauseous and tired. Max never had a problem with it. It is possible that what you're seeing could partly be a side affect of the Tramadol. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers at this hard time.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

So very sorry Maggie's had a bad day. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## love never dies

I am sorry to hear today is not a good day.

Go and have some nice photo done with Maggie and the family. Create many fun and happy memories. I hope every day is a good day for Maggie. I will pray for sweet Maggie.


----------



## dborgers

GMAN

The 'small lump' you described could be a salivary gland. Same thing happened with me. I freaked out, but Andy's doc said it's nothing to worry about, part of his salivary system that's supposed to be there. Tramadol makes Andy want to lay around and sleep too.

Has the 'small lump' you felt on Maggie's neck gotten any bigger? If not, it may not be anything to worry about. Thinking hopeful thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers and gentle hugs for Maggie girl.


----------



## gman

We took Maggie to the vet today and she confirmed that Maggie's lymphoma is indeed back  She said to just give her the prednisolone and feed her anything that she wants to eat  Her appetite is still very erratic (will only eat human food and treats) :no: We are taking her on walks in the park and anything else she has the energy to do  I feel so bad for her


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry that the lymphoma is back!
Time to keep spoiling that little girl, I hope that she has many more good days/weeks/months ahead.
Hugs to Maggie!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry! Praying for your girl that the prednisone is able to keep her comfortable for a long time. Can just imagine how hard it was to get this awful news.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*



gman said:


> We took Maggie to the vet today and she confirmed that Maggie's lymphoma is indeed back  She said to just give her the prednisolone and feed her anything that she wants to eat  Her appetite is still very erratic (will only eat human food and treats) :no: We are taking her on walks in the park and anything else she has the energy to do  I feel so bad for her


Praying for Maggie and you. Enjoy every moment with her and take lots of pictures.


----------



## dborgers

GMAN

Did they suggest a rescue protocol at all? They don't think anything would kick it back into remission? It's my understanding it isn't uncommon for lymphoma patients to come out of remission and be kicked back into remission. We had that experience in April.

Man, I know how much you're hurting right now. We're here for you ...


----------



## Bridgers Dad

*Gman*

I am sorry to hear Maggie has come out of remission. Maybe she will go back into remission like others have seen. I can only imagine how you feel. Wishing you the best.:crossfing


----------



## love never dies

Thinking of you two. I know it is suck to see your girl sick.

One day at a time. Enjoy every good and bad days no matter what. Love her, talk to her, enjoy walking with her as much as she can. Be her companion at all time. Stay clear in your head.

Chat with us for information and support. We listen.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for sweet Maggie, a miracle happens.


----------



## gman

The prednisolone seems to be helping as Maggie's appetite is getting better , unless of course it is just a side effect of the medication  She actually pulled some stuffing out of one of her toys which she had not done in awhile  Hopefully she will keep up improving :crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Praying that Maggie feels better!!


----------



## love never dies

gman said:


> The prednisolone seems to be helping as Maggie's appetite is getting better , unless of course it is just a side effect of the medication  She actually pulled some stuffing out of one of her toys which she had not done in awhile  Hopefully she will keep up improving :crossfing


 
What is the daily mg on prednisone? Maggie will eat more and drink more. Remember to give her good and healthy food since her appetite is better. Schedule one or more bathroom trips if necessary. Cherish the good times with her.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that sweet Maggie continues to improve and that she feels well enough to do the things she loves.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

I am glad to read the Maggie is doing better. I hope there are many better days ahead for all of you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope Maggie will continue to feel better. She is in my prayers. Stay positive and enjoy time you have.


----------



## dborgers

gman said:


> The prednisolone seems to be helping as Maggie's appetite is getting better , unless of course it is just a side effect of the medication  She actually pulled some stuffing out of one of her toys which she had not done in awhile  Hopefully she will keep up improving :crossfing


That's great  Andy's had a few different bouts of GI/Tummy trouble, but they all cleared up with time and meds.


----------



## gman

love never dies said:


> What is the daily mg on prednisone? Maggie will eat more and drink more. Remember to give her good and healthy food since her appetite is better. Schedule one or more bathroom trips if necessary. Cherish the good times with her.


She is taking 40 mg prednisolone per day to start and will eventually taper to 30,20,10 and 5 mg per day over a period of 8 weeks, depending on her health :smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers for sweet Maggie for more good days.


----------



## gman

Outside of some diarrhea the past couple of days Maggie has been doing fairly well on her prednisolone  I do not think that the prednisolone caused the diarrhea  The oncologist recommended starting her on 2 mg/kg/day and tapering to 1 mg/kg/day and keeping her on that dose indefinitely  We also started her on K9 Immunity plus to help her body fight the lymphoma  I will continue to keep you posted as to how our little girl is progressing :wave: Thanks for all of the good wishes :wavey:


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to read that Maggie is doing well! Your girl is such a fighter! Continuing to keep you both in our thoughts. Please give your girl kisses from me!:smooch::smooch:


----------



## dborgers

Excellent news. Andy had some diarrhea when he got on chemo. Probably a lot for the body to get used to. It eventually cleared up. 

Continued good health to Bridger,. We're all rooting for ya


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending positive healing thoughts Maggie's way.


----------



## cgriffin

Glad to hear that Maggie is doing well. Keeping little Maggie in my thoughts!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

gman said:


> Outside of some diarrhea the past couple of days Maggie has been doing fairly well on her prednisolone  I do not think that the prednisolone caused the diarrhea  The oncologist recommended starting her on 2 mg/kg/day and tapering to 1 mg/kg/day and keeping her on that dose indefinitely  We also started her on K9 Immunity plus to help her body fight the lymphoma  I will continue to keep you posted as to how our little girl is progressing :wave: Thanks for all of the good wishes :wavey:


I have Bridger on K9 Critical Care, I hope it works for both of us.
I am glad Maggie is doing well.


----------



## love never dies

Every day is happy day! High Five!


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Praying for Maggie and you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for sweet girl Maggie. Hope she has good days only.


----------



## love never dies

How is the diarrhea? Thinking of Maggie. Have a wonderful and healthy weekend.


----------



## gman

Maggie continues to be the same although the prednisolone has really increased her appetite  She seems to be getting a little bigger around the middle  but her neck seems to be getting smaller :uhoh: and her tale is beginning to lose its puffiness :uhoh: Personally, I had a heart attack this past Sunday which is why I have not given an update on Maggie lately. Like I said, we are doing everything humanly possible to make our little sweetheart happy  Keeping fingers crossed, hoping for the best :crossfing but expecting the worst


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry! Praying that you were able to get medical help quickly. That's so important with heart attack. I know this has been such a difficult ride with your girl Maggie. Keeping you both in our thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry to hear this, I am glad you are okay! Keeping your little girl in my thoughts and hoping you will stay well.


----------



## dborgers

GMAN

On Maggie, during chemo, Andy's lost a lot of his tail hair and his other hair feels thinner. He lost his whiskers too.

Take care of yourself. PM if there's anything I could do, OK?


----------



## SandyK

I am glad Maggie is doing well. OMG about your heart attack...I hope you are doing ok. Take care of each other!!


----------



## love never dies

Hang in there. Eating well is important to both dogs and humans. All the best. Take care of each other in this difficult time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sorry to read about your heart attack, I hope you are doing well. Sending healing vibes and prayers for you and your sweet Maggie girl.


----------



## Lucky Penny

So sad to read about your heart attack, I am glad you are doing better. Sending positive thoughts to you and Maggie.


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*



gman said:


> Maggie continues to be the same although the prednisolone has really increased her appetite  She seems to be getting a little bigger around the middle  but her neck seems to be getting smaller :uhoh: and her tale is beginning to lose its puffiness :uhoh: Personally, I had a heart attack this past Sunday which is why I have not given an update on Maggie lately. Like I said, we are doing everything humanly possible to make our little sweetheart happy  Keeping fingers crossed, hoping for the best :crossfing but expecting the worst


GMAN

I am praying for you and Maggie. So sorry to read you had a heart attack.


----------



## OutWest

gman said:


> Maggie continues to be the same although the prednisolone has really increased her appetite  She seems to be getting a little bigger around the middle  but her neck seems to be getting smaller :uhoh: and her tale is beginning to lose its puffiness :uhoh: Personally, I had a heart attack this past Sunday which is why I have not given an update on Maggie lately. Like I said, we are doing everything humanly possible to make our little sweetheart happy  Keeping fingers crossed, hoping for the best :crossfing but expecting the worst


Oh my gosh! Sometimes it does seems that when it rains, it pours. I really hope you are feeling better. Do you have someone to take care of you the way your care for Maggie? 

I'm glad Maggie's appetite is better and she's putting on weight. Take care of yourself--I'm sending healthy thoughts to you both.


----------



## love never dies

Keeping fingers crossed, hoping for the best. Hugs.


----------



## gman

Maggie continues to do well- eating like a pig and as playful as ever  Just taking life one day at a time and enjoying her as much as possible :crossfing


----------



## love never dies

That is the report everyone likes to listen - eating like a pig and as playful as ever ...
Enjoy and cherish every moment and also take care yourself. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks for the update. Great approach, one day at the time, as Maggie does enjoy every moment. Prayers and hugs for sweet Maggie.


----------



## dborgers

gman said:


> Maggie continues to do well- eating like a pig and as playful as ever  Just taking life one day at a time and enjoying her as much as possible :crossfing


That's great. What it's all about. Continued fun for you and Maggie


----------



## SandyK

Glad Maggie is still doing well and is playful!! Keep enjoying life Maggie!!


----------



## love never dies

Thinking of you and Maggie - More prayers and hugs for sweet Maggie.


----------



## gman

Maggie has been doing well on 40 mg of prednisolone every day for the past month  However, it is now time to follow the oncologists advice and taper her down to 20 mg a day. We will be doing it by giving her 40 mg every other day  Hopefully she will continue to respond, but I know that is probably wishful thinking on my part  Do you think that I am making a mistake lowering her dose of prednisolone, considering how well she is doing? I am starting to worry about the more serious side effects of high dose prednisolone for extended periods of time (premature liver and kidney failure, not to mention cataracts) 

Here's hoping and praying and continuing to take life one day at a time :crossfing


----------



## dborgers

Andy's been on 20mg of prednisone for months. His doc recommended Denamarin (natural supplement) to help with liver and kidney protection. We buy it online ... about $100 for a month's supply (2 tabs a day) from IdealPetX.com.

Here's to good days and good times ...


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Praying for Maggie!


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping lil' Maggie in my thoughts.
I second what Danny said, Denamarin would be a great supplement for her. My two senior boys are on it as well.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

gman said:


> Maggie has been doing well on 40 mg of prednisolone every day for the past month  However, it is now time to follow the oncologists advice and taper her down to 20 mg a day. We will be doing it by giving her 40 mg every other day  Hopefully she will continue to respond, but I know that is probably wishful thinking on my part  Do you think that I am making a mistake lowering her dose of prednisolone, considering how well she is doing? I am starting to worry about the more serious side effects of high dose prednisolone for extended periods of time (premature liver and kidney failure, not to mention cataracts)
> 
> Here's hoping and praying and continuing to take life one day at a time :crossfing


I am glad Maggie is doing so well. I have had luck using supplements to help Bridger. Every dog is different and I would follow the oncologists advice.


----------



## love never dies

Keeping Maggie in my thoughts. Remember to give Maggie enough protein to fight... and enjoy every day.


----------



## PrincessDi

So good to read a good update in this section! Praying that Maggie continues to do well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for sweet Maggie.


----------



## gman

*New addition*

My daughter works for a humane society and she plans on adopting a 1 year old Golden Retriever (possibly an English golden) after she gives birth to her 10 Goberian puppies, which are due any time now. Hopefully, Maggie will still be with us 2 months from now when the Golden will be available to us :crossfing so that she may enjoy her new playmate  As far as Maggie goes, she seems to be doing okay. However, she is becoming more and more demanding by the day  If we ignore her when she wants to play, she will bark at us. If she wants to get up when we are sleeping she will bark at us. If we are eating, she will try and jump to get the food from us. As usual, we are taking life one day at a time :wave:


----------



## GoldenMum

Sounds like things are going well for Maggie. Sending thoughts and prayers for many good days ahead! Give her a belly rub from me!


----------



## OutWest

Goberian puppies? Golden and husky? Too funny...

I hope Maggie's there for the new Golden, too. It sounds like she's still very spunky, and likes being waited on hand and foot!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Yep, sweet Maggie will be there to meet her new sister.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am happy to read that Maggie is doing well.


----------



## dborgers

> However, she is becoming more and more demanding by the day  If we ignore her when she wants to play, she will bark at us. If she wants to get up when we are sleeping she will bark at us. If we are eating, she will try and jump to get the food from us.


Well, snap to it!!!! LOL Glad she's doing so well.  After these years, isn't turnabout fair play ... where she gets to train YOU?


----------



## gman

Maggie continues to want to play constantly and is very vocal when we try to ignore her  Unfortunately, play is more important than eating as she is not very interested in eating, especially the first thing in the morning  We can tell that she is having difficulty swallowing as she seems to struggle when she does eat  Her lymph nodes seem to be getting bigger  She is still very upbeat despite her condition  We are still trying to enjoy her goofiness one day at a time


----------



## dborgers

GMAN

They have rescue protocols that can kick this back into remission. Andy got Adriamycin and then went on what he's still doing, which is CeeNU pills every three weeks and nightly Denamarin to protect his liver. It's also a power antioxidant. Could you check with your vet about a rescue protocol? We'll be praying for you.


----------



## OutWest

gman said:


> Maggie continues to want to play constantly and is very vocal when we try to ignore her  Unfortunately, play is more important than eating as she is not very interested in eating, especially the first thing in the morning  We can tell that she is having difficulty swallowing as she seems to struggle when she does eat  Her lymph nodes seem to be getting bigger  She is still very upbeat despite her condition  We are still trying to enjoy her goofiness one day at a time


Is there a liquid food she could handle? Something like Ensure for people? Sending good thoughts to Maggie across the miles...


----------



## love never dies

Praying for your Maggie. Keep us posted. Hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers for sweet Maggie girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*



gman said:


> Maggie continues to want to play constantly and is very vocal when we try to ignore her  Unfortunately, play is more important than eating as she is not very interested in eating, especially the first thing in the morning  We can tell that she is having difficulty swallowing as she seems to struggle when she does eat  Her lymph nodes seem to be getting bigger  She is still very upbeat despite her condition  We are still trying to enjoy her goofiness one day at a time


GMAN

Praying for Maggie and you.


----------



## love never dies

Thinking of Maggie. How is our upbeat Maggie?


----------



## dborgers

We'll keep you and Maggie in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Maggie girl.


----------



## gman

Maggie is status quo  Play still seems to be her most enjoyable thing to do. Breakfast is pretty much non existent, so I have started to give her an early lunch instead, which she seems to enjoy more  I am giving her a dehydrated food for dinner, which I mix with apocaps ( a supplement for dogs with cancer)  She also continues to get prednisolone, K-9 immunity plus and lysine on a daily basis. Here's hoping for another good week with my sweet and precious little girl :crossfing


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Maggie is enjoying her playtime!
Keeping my fingers crossed for your girl!


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that Maggie is doing well! Praying that she continues to enjoy life.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*



gman said:


> Maggie is status quo  Play still seems to be her most enjoyable thing to do. Breakfast is pretty much non existent, so I have started to give her an early lunch instead, which she seems to enjoy more  I am giving her a dehydrated food for dinner, which I mix with apocaps ( a supplement for dogs with cancer)  She also continues to get prednisolone, K-9 immunity plus and lysine on a daily basis. Here's hoping for another good week with my sweet and precious little girl :crossfing


Praying you and Maggie have a wonderful week!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad she still loves to play. Sending hugs and prayers for many good months to come.


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to see Maggie is still having a good time...and having things her way!!


----------



## dborgers

Glad to read she continues to enjoy life ... and especially food


----------



## love never dies

All the best to Maggie


----------



## gman

Not a very good week for Maggie  She has been having diarrhea for the past several days , asking to go out at least every 2 hours  She appears to be getting weaker also, as she is starting to shake some when she is standing  The only good news is that she still wants to play , but I think that she is doing it more to please us than anything else  She is on anti- diarrhea meds but they do not seem to be helping  It looks like she may have to go to the vets for a checkup :uhoh: She has had diarrhea in the past, but it normally does not last this long , so I am hoping that it is not from the lymphoma, but I am afraid that it might be  Please pray for her :wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, I am sorry that Maggie is having tummy troubles!
I wish her all the best and that she feels better real soon!


----------



## Doug

Best wishes and thoughts for Maggie! She is way too young to be jumping this hurdle!!

Our holistic vet suggested collustrum to help.

Thanks for the reminder we should get some for Tia.

Hugs to Maggie!!


----------



## gman

Doug said:


> Best wishes and thoughts for Maggie! She is way too young to be jumping this hurdle!!
> 
> Our holistic vet suggested collustrum to help.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder we should get some for Tia.
> 
> Hugs to Maggie!!


We are giving Maggie K9 Immunity plus which contains Colostrum Advanced Protein Systems 40 (APS-40) 160 mg. Thanks for the advice, though


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*



gman said:


> Not a very good week for Maggie  She has been having diarrhea for the past several days , asking to go out at least every 2 hours  She appears to be getting weaker also, as she is starting to shake some when she is standing  The only good news is that she still wants to play , but I think that she is doing it more to please us than anything else  She is on anti- diarrhea meds but they do not seem to be helping  It looks like she may have to go to the vets for a checkup :uhoh: She has had diarrhea in the past, but it normally does not last this long , so I am hoping that it is not from the lymphoma, but I am afraid that it might be  Please pray for her :wavey:


GMAN

I will be praying for Maggie-poor sweetheart!


----------



## dborgers

Don't worry too much. Andy had days-long bouts with diarrhea too. Metronidazole eventually cleared it up. Canned pumpkin is a good idea as well. Helps keep her hydrated too. You're probably doing boiled chicken and rice already. She'll get better


----------



## love never dies

Many prayers and hugs for our sweet Maggie. Love to hear she still wants to play. Add a bit pumpkin in her food may help. Dont worry too much. We are all praying for her.


----------



## mybuddy

Your baby girl is beautiful. She is *so* lucky to have you looking after her. 

I am so sorry you are all going through this.

Hugs to all of you

Victoria


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers and healing vibes for sweet Maggie.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of Maggie, and hoping she has a good week.


----------



## love never dies

*Thinking of Maggie*

How is sweet Maggie?
We are praying for Maggie to have a good week and enjoy life. Be healthy forever.


----------



## gman

Thankfully the diarrhea has stopped (for now)  She is doing okay with her appetite and energy level  I love that little girl  Thanks for the thoughts and prayers  The people that I have met on this forum are the best  Hoping my little girl continues to do well :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Maggs is doing better. Prayers and hugs coming to her.


----------



## Doug

Yeeahhh Maggie!!!So happy to hear that you have bounced back


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that sweet little Maggie is doing better, sending lots of positive thoughts her way!


----------



## dborgers

Isn't it something how some of us now rejoice at things like solid poop? LOL

Glad Maggie's feeling better.


----------



## gman

That was short lived- Maggie has diarrhea once again  Wish I knew what is going on with that little girl


----------



## dborgers

Maybe take a stool sample in with you to the vets. If it's some kind of bacteria she picked up snarfing on something she'll need antibiotics to rid her system of it.


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*

Sorry to hear Maggie has diarrhea!
Please give her some kisses from me.
Praying for her!


----------



## love never dies

All the best. More prayers for Maggie. No more diarrhea!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Yay for Maggie! : )


----------



## dborgers

GMAN

One thing I've found following Andy's bouts with diarrhea is it takes several days once he has meds for his GI tract to calm down. Boiled chicken, rice, and pumpkin .. stuff that's easy for her digestive tract to handle might be a good thing if tests show nothing more seriously wrong.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Doubled prayers for sweet Maggie.


----------



## Doug

I hope that this was just a phase of detox for her and that she feels better soon! Our thoughts are with you Maggie!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

More prayers for sweet Maggie coming her way. Hugs.


----------



## gman

Maggie seems to be doing okay  She wants to play constantly, even-though it seems to really tire her out  Her appetite is so-so depending on what we feed her- obviously human food goes down much better  The lymph nodes in her neck continue to grow and she sometimes yelps when she barks  Continue taking life one day at a time :wave:


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad to hear that Maggie is playful!
Sending more healing vibes her way!


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie*

Maggie:

Praying for you and hope you had a very nice weekend!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Many prayers and healing vibes sent over for sweet Maggie.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping sweet Maggie in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am happy to read that Maggie is playing and enjoy life. What a sweet girl. Sending more positive thoughts.


----------



## love never dies

Sending more positive thoughts. Enjoy the moment. Love you Maggie.


----------



## dborgers

gman

I hate to read about the swelling lymph nodes. Have your docs said anything about Adriamycin or another rescue protocol?

We'll keep you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Maggie.


----------



## SandyK

Many thoughts and prayers for you and Maggie. Glad she is still enjoying to play...and of course getting spoiled with people food.


----------



## love never dies

I wish lymph nodes smaller and disappear. All the best!
Hugs and pets to Maggie.


----------



## gman

Maggie seems to be doing okay  She is still playing as much as she can- right now she is barking at me wanting me to play  She will eat if given some human food to entice her  Her body does seem to be getting weaker however, as she shakes some when she is standing still  I have to go as she will not leave me alone  Thanks for all of the well wishes- they are greatly appreciated by Maggie :wave:


----------



## HolDaisy

gman said:


> Maggie seems to be doing okay  She is still playing as much as she can- right now she is barking at me wanting me to play  She will eat if given some human food to entice her  Her body does seem to be getting weaker however, as she shakes some when she is standing still  I have to go as she will not leave me alone  Thanks for all of the well wishes- they are greatly appreciated by Maggie :wave:


Glad to hear that Maggie is doing okay, sending her lots of hugs!


----------



## dborgers

Today is the only day that matters. I know your heart is heavy with thoughts of what tomorrows may bring, but by living each day to the fullest, as you're doing, you're doing the very best you can under the circumstances.

We'll continue to keep Maggie and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet Maggie teaches us all a lesson that today is all it matters. Thank you Maggie.
Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you for the Maggie update. Glad to read she is wanting to play!


----------



## love never dies

Maggie is in our minds.
More prayers for Maggie. More eating and playing. More good time with her family.


----------



## 4Goldens'

Hoping all is well with Maggie ((Hugs))


----------



## gman

Maggie continues to go downhill  Although she is eating human and dog food she continues to get thinner every day  Her eye sockets are really sinking in, giving the impression that her nose is swollen  She still barks at me to play , but I am trying to limit her playtime so that she does not get too tired  I am hoping that she will still be with us for Thanksgiving :crossfing


----------



## PrincessDi

I know how hard it is to watch them decline. Keeping Maggie in our thoughts and prayers that she improves and is well enough to enjoy Thanksgiving with you! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Doug

Sending love and strength to Maggie and her family. It must be so hard to witness


----------



## love never dies

I will go to light a candle for you right now.
Dont worry. Tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers for sweet Maggie. She is not ready to give up no matter what she is ready to play. Hugs to Maggie.


----------



## SandyK

So sorry Maggie isn't doing so well. Touched my heart that she still wants to play. Thoughts and prayers continue for both of you!!


----------



## 4Goldens'

Pulling for Maggie, My heart aches for you. You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gman

We finally got to bring Maggie's playmate (a 10 month old purebred Golden, that just had the 11 Goberian puppies 6 weeks ago) home today  The 2 of them are the most adorable pair of dogs that I have ever seen. We do not have a name for the new girl yet but she only weighs about 42 lbs and is kind of short compared to Maggie. Hoping for many days of enjoyment for the 2 of them :crossfing


----------



## love never dies

Yes - many many days of enjoyment for the 3 of you and your family


----------



## dborgers

Congrats on your new girl. Maggie has a playmate and you have more rays of sunshine in your house. All the best


----------



## gman

Bella (our new Golden's name is settling in fine  I have a new concern about Maggie  She has a small lump developing on her nose  Has anyone else witnessed this with their Golden? Thanks :crossfing


----------



## Doug

I think a bright spark in the house is a wonderful asset right now. Congrats!!
Many cancer patients want to feel normal and Bella would do this for Maggie right now

Sorry I don't know about the nose. However I know that Goldens develop lumps and bumps all over the place. I suddenly noticed a lump on Tia's tumor a week after diagnosis. It was probably always there but my mind took me to worst place. It has not changed since. I hope that this is the same for you or even better it goes away very soon!

Best wishes and good luck!


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*



gman said:


> Maggie continues to go downhill  Although she is eating human and dog food she continues to get thinner every day  Her eye sockets are really sinking in, giving the impression that her nose is swollen  She still barks at me to play , but I am trying to limit her playtime so that she does not get too tired  I am hoping that she will still be with us for Thanksgiving :crossfing


GMan

Please give Maggie a kiss for me. Is the bump on her nose hard or soft?
Congratulations on Bella.


----------



## gman

Karen519 said:


> GMan
> 
> Please give Maggie a kiss for me. Is the bump on her nose hard or soft?
> Congratulations on Bella.


The lump on her nose is hard


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping Maggie in my thoughts. I wish her all the best and lots more fun with her new buddy. 
Have you had the vet check the bump yet?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Congratulations on your new girl, you did good bringing her home. I hope she cheers up Maggie to continue to fight. I am sorry for "new discovery", hope it is nothing to worry about. Sending prayers and hugs for Maggie.


----------



## love never dies

Check with your vet about Maggie's new small lump... I hope nothing.
Glad to hear Bella is settling well. Keep us posted. 
Sending more prayers to your household.


----------



## gman

Bella is doing fine  However, Maggie is not tolerating Bella very well  She has already gone after Bella a couple of times as she is somewhat food and toy possessive and does not want to share with Bella  It looks like my daughter will have to take Bella to work with her (at the animal shelter) on the 4 days a week that she works  What we thought was a good idea is turning out not to be a good idea after all  The last thing that we wanted to do was upset Maggie , especially at this stage of her sickness


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, I am sorry it is not working with the new buddy.

Some older dogs, or dogs with sicknesses are that way. Not much you can do about it. And I know, that Maggie is your priority right now, as it should be.

Good luck!


----------



## Doug

gman said:


> Bella is doing fine  However, Maggie is not tolerating Bella very well  She has already gone after Bella a couple of times as she is somewhat food and toy possessive and does not want to share with Bella  It looks like my daughter will have to take Bella to work with her (at the animal shelter) on the 4 days a week that she works  What we thought was a good idea is turning out not to be a good idea after all  The last thing that we wanted to do was upset Maggie , especially at this stage of her sickness



Oh no so sorry to hear this. Having Bella around could have been a great distraction for Maggie and your family. I'm sorry that this wasn't the case. The power of thought is very important during dis-esase. Being upset right now is a real worry. I hope that you can manage to find a solution...somehow which is often easier said than done.

Again, so sorry about the nose lump


----------



## Lucky Penny

Make sure to post some pictures of sweet Maggie with her new buddy!


----------



## gman

*Bella*



Lucky Penny said:


> Make sure to post some pictures of sweet Maggie with her new buddy!


Here is a pic of Bella-


----------



## gman

Maggie- the good old days before cancer-


----------



## Lucannelle-gao

I'm with you too and I cross my fingers for your Maggie !!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love Maggie, such a sweet girl. Sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------



## love never dies

Yes Maggie is a sweet sweet girl - we love Maggie - sending you two many many hugs and prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending positive thoughts to Maggie. I can understand how she doesn't want a friend right now, since she isn't feeling the best. Hopefully she will feel better soon, and she and Maggie can be better friends. They both are beautiful!


----------



## gman

Maggie is doing as well as can be expected  She definitely does not play as much as she used to  Her appetite is primarily for human food, but at least she is eating something  She has an appointment with the vet on Wednesday to check the lump on her nose and get a general physical  I am not looking forward to the results as we can see that she is going downhill every day  and I know that the prognosis will probably not be good for our sweet little girl


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your girls are so beautiful. 

My thoughts are with you and Maggie.


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*



gman said:


> Maggie is doing as well as can be expected  She definitely does not play as much as she used to  Her appetite is primarily for human food, but at least she is eating something  She has an appointment with the vet on Wednesday to check the lump on her nose and get a general physical  I am not looking forward to the results as we can see that she is going downhill every day  and I know that the prognosis will probably not be good for our sweet little girl


Gman: I will be praying for Maggie and for you. Give her some BIG Kisses and hugs from me. She is a beautiful girl!!


----------



## Doug

So sorry. This is just not fair for such a beautiful and loving girl.
Praying for more brighter and sparkly days!


----------



## cgriffin

I am hoping for the best for Maggie's next appointment.
Hugs to her.


----------



## gman

Maggie is having a terrible day today  It looks like the lump on her nose has leaked into her nasal cavity and her whole nose is now swollen  She would not even eat her hot dog today  and she is playing very little  I am very worried about her right now and it is very difficult writing this update


----------



## davebeech

sending you good thoughts for Maggie


----------



## 4Goldens'

So sorry, hoping for better days ahead


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying very hard for sweet Maggie. I know it is so hard when they are not well.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Poor Maggie. I am sending my positive thoughts to her. I hope things get better for her!


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry, sending healing vibes Maggie's way


----------



## Doug

I am sorry. Seeing a golden that is not interested in food is so difficult. It is a horrible feeling. I hope that she is feeling a lot better very soon!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, gman, what a tough time. Maggie is so fortunate to have you in her corner. I hope something turns around and she'll be OK. All we can outside seeking medical help is to love them love them love them. She knows you're there for her. We're saying prayers for she and you.


----------



## cgriffin

Can you get an earlier appointment for her?

Keeping Maggie in my thoughts!


----------



## love never dies

I am on my way to light a candle for Maggie. Hang in there. Please make sure sweet Maggie is comfortable.


----------



## cgriffin

Lit a candle for Maggie, hope she is doing better today.


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*



gman said:


> Maggie is having a terrible day today  It looks like the lump on her nose has leaked into her nasal cavity and her whole nose is now swollen  She would not even eat her hot dog today  and she is playing very little  I am very worried about her right now and it is very difficult writing this update


Gman: Praying for Maggie and you. When they don't eat it is really awful.
Were you able to get a vet appointment?


----------



## gman

*Maggie is in heaven now*

Maggie went severely downhill overnight and we took her to the vet this morning  We knew on the way to the vet that we would have to make the decision that we have been dreading for weeks now  She had labored breathing, and her spleen and liver were both enlarged , so we made the difficult decision to put her to sleep as we could no longer see her suffer  Thank you for all the prayers throughout our most difficult time.

I will be making occasional posts on the goldens born in 2011 forum about our other sweet little girl Bella, who is getting spayed today.


----------



## Karen519

*Gman*

Gman

Please accept my sympathy. YOu did the best thing for Maggie and I know she would thank you for it!! I will put her on the 2012 GOLDEN RET. Rainbow Bridge list. God Bless you and your family!
Maggie is with my Snobear and Smooch!!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-22.html#post1851675


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry about Maggie. Too many of our babies are on the Rainbow Bridge list this year! Run free at the Bridge, Maggie!


----------



## Mac'sdad

*gman*



gman said:


> Maggie went severely downhill overnight and we took her to the vet this morning  We knew on the way to the vet that we would have to make the decision that we have been dreading for weeks now  She had labored breathing, and her spleen and liver were both enlarged , so we made the difficult decision to put her to sleep as we could no longer see her suffer  Thank you for all the prayers throughout our most difficult time.
> 
> I will be making occasional posts on the goldens born in 2011 forum about our other sweet little girl Bella, who is getting spayed today.


Da_m .... HeartBreaking to say the least  ... you did the right thing and Maggie put up one heck of a fight !


----------



## love never dies

I am dropping my tears. I see sweet Maggie as one of my fur babies in these few months. Gman - You tried all possible to help Maggie in the last six months and the final moment. Maggie appreciated that. Maggie is forever in your heart.

Gman - please take care yourself.
Rest In Peace - Sweet Maggie - run free and bark often.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Maggie.


----------



## Tennyson

*I am so sorry gman. I know exactly how you're feeling. I wouldn't wish that pain on anyone.*
*Find some comfort that Maggie is free of pain and will always remain in your heart.*
*Mick will find her at the Bridge and will treat her as the beautiful lady that she is.*


----------



## gman

Karen519 said:


> Gman
> 
> Please accept my sympathy. YOu did the best thing for Maggie and I know she would thank you for it!! I will put her on the 2012 GOLDEN RET. Rainbow Bridge list. God Bless you and your family!
> Maggie is with my Snobear and Smooch!!!
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-22.html#post1851675


Thank you very much for your prayers and support through my difficult time. The people on this forum are the greatest


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry. Just now seeing this and am so sorry that you had to let her go. Freeing them of their pain and suffering is so hard to do. Keeping you in our thoughts at this awful time.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Maggie.....having just lost Reno I know the pain you are feeling.

RIP sweet Maggie.


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry. Maggie is way too young.
You have been through so much. I hope that you take the time to be good to yourself. Maggie would want you to be happy.

Good luck Bella!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm so sorry, I was really praying that Maggie would get through this. Sometimes we have to love them enough to let them go....but that doesn't make it any easier. You did a great job with Maggie and I'm sure she's smiling from the bridge. Sending hugs.


----------



## dborgers

Our deepest sympathies to you and your family. Many of us have grown to love Maggie through your posts. Your love and care for her right to the end are a testimony to the love and goodness in this world. Her body may have given out, but her spirit lives on. God bless you and your family in this sad and difficult time.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My heart breaks with the news of Maggie's passing. She was such a sweet girl, my deepest sympathies to you and your family. She is pain free now, and able to run with all of our other loved ones at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Rest in peace, Maggie, knowing how very much you were loved. Gman, I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry sweet Maggie that was your time to leave us. I know heaven welcomed you there and our golden angels showed you the way around. My deepest condolences to your family.
Go play sweet girl, run fast and free.


----------



## 4Goldens'

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how painful this is. Please know that you did everything you could and Maggie knows that she was loved and cared for. My deepest sympathy and hope that your pain will ease.


----------



## gman

Thank you for all of the support  Today is my first day without Maggie and I feel like a very important part of my life is missing  My heart feels heavy and empty at the same time  I know that time heals all wounds, but I do not think that my life will ever be the same again  I miss her very, very much


----------



## *Laura*

My deepest sympathies gman....I'm so very sorry you've had to say good bye to your Maggie. Run free sweet girl


----------



## gman

*It was all my fault*

I am taking full responsibility for having put Maggie to sleep  Had I made the decision to go with the Madison chemo protocol instead of the doxo, Maggie might still be with us  I thought that I made the right decision at the time after it appeared that Maggie went into remission after a month on the doxo  Even if I would have opted for a rescue protocol, things might have been different today  I think that Bella was a gift from God, knowing that our remaining time with Maggie was very limited  I hope that I never have to make a decision like the one that I made with Maggie, again


----------



## cgriffin

gman:

Everything you are feeling is a part of the stages of grieving. A lot of us have been there, done that. We question our decisions. think of the "what if". I know I have done it many times, sometimes I still do. 

I am sure you did the best you could for your Maggie and she loved you for it!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So sorry about Maggie. Yes, what you are experiencing is part of the grieving process, as cgriffin said. It lessens over time, but I know it is so hard. Please know that we are all here for support.


----------



## Roushbabe

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Maggie is in a better place and she doesn't feel any pain anymore. I know Maggie put up a strong fight but you can't blame yourself for anything. It'll take time to let her go and move on (took me 5 months for my golden). I hope you stay in touch and find happiness with Maggie by looking back on the good times you guys had together. She'll always be next to you watching over you!


----------



## PrincessDi

When being presented with a diagnosis as devastating as cancer, for your beloved Maggie (or any of our beloved goldens), it is VERY hard to determine what course to take. As others have said, it is definitely a heartbreaking stage of grieving that we go through. You loved your girl completely and made the very best decision that you could make for her. It would make Maggie sad to know that you're going thru this self-doubt. I'm so very sorry that you lost Maggie! I hope that in time you will be able to take comfort in the many beautiful memories that you share.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to hear of your loss of Maggie


----------



## OutWest

gman said:


> Maggie went severely downhill overnight and we took her to the vet this morning  We knew on the way to the vet that we would have to make the decision that we have been dreading for weeks now  She had labored breathing, and her spleen and liver were both enlarged , so we made the difficult decision to put her to sleep as we could no longer see her suffer  Thank you for all the prayers throughout our most difficult time.
> 
> I will be making occasional posts on the goldens born in 2011 forum about our other sweet little girl Bella, who is getting spayed today.


I'm so sorry that Maggie is gone. It's been so obvious how much you loved her. I hope you can remember her as running around and being a happy girl. Best wishes to you and all who loved her.


----------



## Lucky Penny

You did what you felt was best for Maggie at the time, don't regret that. She lived a long happy life because of you. She is pain free now, and even though she was not a big fan of Bella, she is looking down on you happy that you have her.


----------



## bygcyg

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Maggie girl. She was too young and I'm heartbroken for you. I've appreciated all your forum entries, efforts and heartfelt anguish but please don't fault yourself. We do the best we can with the information we have and they love us unconditionally. Best wishes!


----------



## SandyK

Trying to catch up on a lot of threads and I am so sorry to see Maggie lost her battle. I am sure the holidays will be rough without her. My sympathy goes out to you. Maggie will live in your heart forever!!


----------

